# Alles Gute Sockenralf



## lorenz2512 (12 März 2009)

hallo,
wünsche dir alles gute, und hoffentlich hast du ein paar socken bekommen, das du auch im sommer socken hast.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 März 2009)

Hallo,

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag  ... 
und viel Spaß bei Deinem neuen *Hobby*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.....



    .... und lass es selbstgestrickte sein


----------



## Ralle (12 März 2009)

Da schließe ich mich gerne den Vorrednern an.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## HaDi (12 März 2009)

:sm20:


Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2009)

:sm20:...und jetzt ich...alles gute zum Geburtstag....:sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2009)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!


----------



## Kai (12 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## crash (12 März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Full Flavor (13 März 2009)

Na da schließe ich mich doch an 

Alles Gute

:sm20:


----------



## mst (13 März 2009)

Von  mir auch alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (13 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute!:sm24:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 März 2009)

Wenn auch schon spät am Tag trotzdem von Herzen: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 März 2009)

Von mir auch Alles Gute!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2009)

Mensch Jungs,

ich bin gerührt


Mutschas Grazias



MfG


----------



## MW (14 März 2009)

ich wünsch dir nachträglich auch noch alles gute !


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2009)

Von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich! :sm20:

Hast es am Wochenende hoffentlich so richtig krachen lassen!


----------

